# How to clean a tank



## ProfessorChimpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, so as a pretty new tank owner I have some (probably stupid) questions about keeping my tank running and healthy.

Quick info, I have a 75 gallon tank with a Marineland C-360 canister filter http://www.amazon.com/Marineland-PC-ml360-Multi-stage-Canister-100-Gallon/dp/B000NRTLVY.

It finished cycling a couple of weeks ago and I was finally able to fully stock it on Friday based off of the suggestions from this forum.

Anyway, the place I bought the fish from recommended I do a 40% water change on day 2 or 3, so I was going to do that today but it got me thinking about how to actually clean the tank, filter, gravel and rocks.

I have never cleaned the gravel, walls, filter or anything because I honestly don't want to destroy the cycle.

So the question is, other than a weekly water change, what do I need to be doing to keep my tank running, healthy and clean without destroying the cycle and killing everything.

Thanks in advance! :thumb:


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I would add another filter, because you want to cycle the water 7-10 times an hour.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

not stupid questions at all, the forum is a place to ask questions you are not sure of and not be judged,
anyways, for the gravel most people use a gravel vac. just press into the gravel and watch the magic happen (abviously the suction needs to start, lol), to clean the glass if you get really bad algea most people will scrape it with a razer blade but when it is not really bad i just use a sponge dedicated to the tank and also most people will not clean the sides or back just the front as this lets the fish browse on some algea if they want to, as for the filter, most will not clean it till the filtration current has become slow. when the current becomes slow take half of the fiter media and swish it around in some tank water (during water change, in seperate bucket), this allows the media to get a cleaning but this will also not kill the beneficial bacteria, where as if you cleaned it in still clorinated water all the bacteria would die and you would go through another cycle. cleaning the gravel and the glass will not kill the cycle and you will not have to start over. also how frequently you change the water and how much you change will depend on the inhabitants, for example, discus keepers tend to do a water change every day or 2 as they are extremely messy but when you just have barbs and tetras like me you just need to do water change every week or so, and it also depends on other factors like how frequently you feed and how much, i know this last part was not a question i just thought i would include it. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You probably don't need to clean the filter yet...and maybe not even the rocks or the walls of the tank. As FF245 stated, the bacteria is in the media of the filter, so vacuuming the gravel and changing the water will not harm your bacteria.


----------



## ProfessorChimpo (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys! I'll keep doing weekly water changes and clean as needed.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

I bought a used tank and it has something around the top that is looks like salt and some other dirt in the tank itself. How would I clean this tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Plain water and muscle power. Vinegar can help soak off the calcium (looks like salt) but I usually end up using a razor blade. "Other dirt" should come off with a clean brush and plain water.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

I will probably end up using a razor blade on the top of the tank would a scotch brite (the thing you use to scrub dishes scratch the glass) but it is also on the hood that I could soak so what strength of vinegar?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Use the vinegar straight. I don't find it helps much though.

I'd be afraid of scotch brite scratching the glass. Buy a scrubbie made for aquariums and be sure there is not the slightest chance of a grain of substrate getting between the scrubbie and the glass...that is where all my scratches come from and all it takes is one swipe.


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

Would I be better off to just use a sponge or paper towel


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

if I would scratch the tank would it weaken the tank or just look bad


----------



## ls5292 (Jan 24, 2012)

if I would soak the hood in plain water would that dissolve the calcium fairly quick? a week or two


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Calcium is going to require muscle power no matter where it is. Soaking more than a hour might even add more...the calcium got there in the first place when the aquarium was full...it accumulates at the water line. Scratches do not weaken the glass, but you notice when viewing the fish. Especially when you photograph the fish. Also the first place algae will grow is in the scratch, calling attention to it, and it is harder to clean the algae out of the scratch each week when you scrape. You REALLY don't want scratches in the glass.

The aquarium scrubbie would be better than sponge or paper towel. They are made to clean the glass and you can be sure there are no anti-bacterial chemicals in the material (unlike sponges). No matter what you use, a grain of substrate will wreak havoc. Get it all out before you clean the glass.


----------

